
Fedichan: Make Mastodon look like 4chan - robobro
https://ayanami.ga/fedichan/
======
robobro
Some people here are familiar with Activitypub, a decentralized social network
with 3,500,000+ users. A friend of mine made a new interface for
Mastodon/Pleroma (popular Activitypub applications) that looks like 4chan. I
think it's a cute little hack because most Activitypub implementations look
like Twitter clones.

Source code:
[https://ayanami.ga/fedichan/code.html](https://ayanami.ga/fedichan/code.html)

(Note: I'm not the author; that would be @daisuke@stereophonic.space )

